# CADPAT Stethoscope covers



## iRon(V)oNKeY (5 Apr 2007)

Where do I get my hands on a CADPAT sock/ cover for my stethoscope? I just got a new stethoscope and it just doesn't feel the same using any other design.  ;D


----------



## Armymedic (5 Apr 2007)

WTF? is it to look cool?


----------



## medicineman (5 Apr 2007)

I think Wheeler's sells them or makes them to order - the dudes that do the CP Gear.  A few people had them when I was in Gagetown.

MM


----------



## medaid (6 Apr 2007)

if you really want I can make one for you. TW/AR reversables....


----------



## medic65726 (6 Apr 2007)

If a tiger stripe camo is more your thing, you could try this:
http://www.allheart.com/pp100067.html
Sorry, couldn't resist. I've made tons of covers in different colours. I could ask a supply friend at the local armouries if he's got any Cadpat gear that is wrecked and getting written off, and make a fiew if people are interested?


----------



## K9kazoo (13 Apr 2007)

I'd take several... 

Make me standout in the civi world of EMS 

B.


----------



## Southern Boy (13 Apr 2007)

Just be careful not to drop your stethloscope while in the field. You would never see it again! :blotto:


----------



## medaid (13 Apr 2007)

lol so is anyone actually interested? Like I said I could make some that are TW/AR reversible  ;D


----------



## nsmedicman (14 Apr 2007)

I'd definitely be interested. Like K9kazoo.....I'd just like to see heads turn when I report for work.... ;D


----------



## medaid (14 Apr 2007)

lol okay. I'll ask if Mr B would let me advertise the stethoscope covers in the sales section. If he says yes, I'll list the prices and the types that I'll be offering


----------



## Fraser.g (14 Apr 2007)

I have a TW cover on mine at work in the ER. It certanly turns heads.

GF


----------



## medaid (15 Apr 2007)

Well for all the folks that were interested in them, the ad is now up and away  PM me if you want more info!

Cheers to all!


----------



## gaspasser (15 Apr 2007)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/59895.0/topicseen.html
Try this.
Geesh, I should be a detective??!!   ;D


----------



## medaid (15 Apr 2007)

hahaha thanks BYT Driver  you should be a detective


----------



## gaspasser (15 Apr 2007)

Well, it was right there on the "recently posted" or unread threads...thingy.
Sort of in my face so I couldn't miss it.


 8)


----------



## medaid (15 Apr 2007)

;D do you need a stethoscope cover?


----------



## gaspasser (15 Apr 2007)

No thanks, I wouldn't know where to stick it... 
Wouldn't mind it if they came out with a cadpat padded steering wheel cover?!?!  ;D


----------



## medaid (15 Apr 2007)

now THAT I cant help you with  I would've even know where to begin to make that damn thing  Although, it would probably have to be made out of the same material as the CADPAT gloves. Hmmmm that would be a many few pairs of gloves LOL


----------

